# Have you ever been scared in the woods?



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I picked this up from another forum, I thought this would be a good topic for my fellow 2 coolers. I've never been scared per say, but sometimes when I'm walking to my stand (usually before day break and always quietly), It scares the *%$#@ out of me when I alert a deer and it blows on me. Just that sound runs chills down my spine. How about you????
PS COME ON DEER SEASON


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh I have, more than a few times. It's usually walking back to the truck after dark. Once had to walk through about 80 head of cattle, which is normally not a big deal, but for some reason they got really aggressive that time. Another time I'm walking down my sendero to the truck and a whole bunch of hogs came running by right in front of me. Them things make some spooky noises in the dark. LOL


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

i have sharted more than once on the way to stand. one time walking to my stand, i had a covey of quail jump up in front of me. and yes, the deer blowing at me always gets me.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Walked into a group of about 20 javelinas once. They started running everywhere, popping thier teeth. I was a little shaken when the dust settled.

Also climbed into a blind before daylight without a flashlight with a ring tailed cat that was asleep. I ain't sure who wanted out worse. Reminded me of a Jerry Clower bit. "Just shoot in amongst us. One of us has got to have some relief."


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

Hunting south Texas one morning ,18 degrees, before daylight walking to stand shined down to see BARE HUMAN FOOTPRINT in the sand!!!!! Thats SCARRRYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

profish.. do u hunt close to the border? Maybe its them illegals they've been talking about. That is scary


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know every hunter has had that moment (I dont care how tough you are) when you were going to or leaving the stand in the dark & got pretty scared.... I was hunting in deep East TX & was on my way to the stand in the morning & something very large was making alot of noise around me - so I shined my flash light around - it then occured to me that whatever it was knew exactly where I was (being the only source of light in the dark pines). So I turned off my light but my back against the tree with my gun layed across my arms & waited till light. I felt like a real pansy but hey - it didnt get me!


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I always have this thought that a cougar is going to jump me from behind.....and of course BIGFOOT, hes always scared me since I was a kid


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

quail will make my heart jump every time. So do rattlesnakes!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Deer blowing always makes my pucker factor sky rocket! I've had pigs run across the road in front of and behind me, another pucker factor! And 5 years ago I was walking back to camp and had 7 wild dogs, not coyotes, wild dogs, square me up within 50 yards. I have my .45 single action Ruger (6 rounds) and my Winchester 30-30 (8 rounds). I dropped one dog with the 30-30 and the remaining six just stood there looking at him and me. I was trying to figure out if I should go back to my stand, they surely could have caught me if they wanted, or forge ahead. I dropped one more and started walking toward them and they scattered in different directions. I can tell you that I walked very carefully the remain way back to camp with the pistol out and hammer back on both guns. Everyone else in camp just laughed at me, until we went out and saw the two I had killed in the road. Haven't seen another wild dog on the lease since then though.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Walking back to my truck after a morning of bowhunting and had to cross a deep and somewhat narrow crick. Slid on down my side and ended up face to face with a Wolf! Dont know who was more freaked out but he cut and run before I could. No, I didn't have an arrow knocked! I'll never forget it. Guy


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

SILVER due u hunt in east tx? I've been in my stand & seen wild dogs (i assume they are) passing by. I thought about shooting them, but didn't want to scare any deer around. I've seen wild dogs even on main roads and they look in poor health


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

O.K. here's my big baby confession...Walking to my stand in the morning about three seasons ago. It was dark, during bowseason. Heard something big coming through the palmetto's towards me. As it got close and stepped out in the road I turned on my flashlight and had about a 350 pound boar looking at me from about 10 feet away - with only a bow in one hand and a flashlight in the other. After what seemed like an eternity I decided that I better try to scare him more than he was me so I stepped towards him and yelled. He started running down the road away from me and I started feeling pretty clever...he only ran about 20 yards down the road then stopped and turned around and I thought the gig was up, but a few seconds later he ran off into the woods. I turned and ran back towards the truck and didn't go to my stand that morning until it started getting light.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

going to the blind in the morning. Oh have don't I know th elittle things that can raise your hair or get the heart pounding. Then dern doves or quail roosting on the dround for the night. They decide to fly when you are 6 inches from them. Shhheeeezz.







I wheel around with my rifle ready to give'um hell till I realize they were just doves or quail.

Nothing like walking to the blind and it is so dark you have to use the light. I usually shine just a few feet in front of me and every so often scan about 10 yards ahead. Oh is'nt it just wonderful when you scan that bit ahead and see a skunk pointing its stink gun at you.









Nothing like opening your blind and you are eye to eye to a ring-tailed cat.

My scariest to date, just got in my blind, and it is dark as can be out. Can't see a few feet. Well a bobcat starts a cry. Holy moly, talk about me coming unglued. I was just about to fall to sleep. Just about tipped the chair over and busted the door. My rifle was poking out the window and flashlight real handy right quick. Man o Man.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was jacking with a feeder timer before daylight one morning. Of course I didnt have my gun with me, just a flashlight. I had the feeder door open checking out the contacts, and about 10 yards to the left I heard something with BIG claws ripping the bark of a mesquite as it was coming down. I think I had a slight heart attack. Not sure what it was...probably a big bobcat.


----------



## Pnut (Apr 25, 2006)

*Unidentified Huntin' Buddy*

A couple of years ago, I was bowhunting West of Uvalde. My stand consisted of a 2x10 nailed up in a fork of a live oak tree. One morning after hanging my bow on the string, I began climbing up to my seat. Just as I got close to the seat I realized I had stuck my face nearly in somethings butt. I immediately climbed down a couple of feet. As much as I hated to, I grabbed my pin light and turned it on. To my surprise, there sits a Pope & Young porcupine. Every time I would shake the tree, trying to get him to move, it looked like somebody stuck an air hose up his butt. Finally, he climbed off of the 2X10, down the trunk a few feet, and then out on the next limb. I went ahead and got seated, pulled my bow up, and hunted a few hours with my buddy the porcupine sitting about four feet from me. That afternoon, I headed back to my tree about three hours before dark. Sure enough, my buddy hadn't moved. We hunted together til dark and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

heres one that will make you think....this is a true story....i used to hunt behind the dance hall in cat spring texas..it was only 100 acres so you couldnt do a lot without disturbing the deer..truth of the matter was if you'd arrive the night before...be quiet around camp,walk quietly to the blind then you were pretty much guarenteed a buck the next morning...well i arrived the day previous in the p.m. and figured i better check the old stand out for yellowjackets etc.....hadnt been there in a whole year so down to the blind i went..opened the door and stuck my head in carefully looking for wasp...i had an old lawyers type chair in the blind and sticking its head out from underneath it was a cotton mouth....i nearly died !!!!!for years i had gone down to that blind on opening day in the dark and crawled right in..needless to say i destroyed part of the old rotten blind getting the chair out and that snake was dead a long time ago and i was still beating it !!!!!!!!!!!!!! something to fodder nov 4 2006 at 530a.m. rio


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I've been scared twice:
1st time: After an evening hunt, I was walking back to my pickup and in the dark I stepped near a rattlesnake. He started rattling and I must have jumped 3' in the air and I just started running and never looked back. It was kinda like spooking a covey of quail (but 10x worse).

2nd time: I was walking to my tripod in the early morning. Again, it was dark and I parked about a 1/2 mile away from my stand. About 1/2 way there, I saw a very bright light in the western sky. This light was leaving a vapor trail, and when it reached the horizon to the east, the vapor trail on the western horizon was still very visible. Later that day, I realized what that thing was: It was the "space shuttle", and it was coming through the earth's atmosphere. I had never seen that before and I haven't witnessed it since.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK,Mine. I was walking to my tripod from about a quarter mile away. It was ink black out. I couldn't see my feet or anything else, just faintly the track of trail I was trying to stay on. I was intently focused as I picked my way along. Unknown to me my brother had baited a pig trap right next to the trail. I didn't even know it was there. As I went by it a big ol' boar trapped in there charged me, the wire stopped him, and he squealed LOUD. I just about lost it. Adrenaline at those levels is a very bad thing!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

My Night fright experiences have been stepping into a covey of Quail, Day time too.

Coyote packs howling very close gives me the jitters.
My worse fear has been walking into a very large sounder of Hogs agitated, grunting and squealing. I always carry a sidearm and two years in a row now I have fired into the ground to scare them off.

I always carry 2 flashlights now, one will always go out when you need it the most. Murphys law.

Having a large owl try to come in the window of your stand before day break is no fun at all. We put sliding plexiglass on all of them.

Did I mention SPIDERS! my real fear. 
Honey bees, red wasps, scorpions and rattlesnakes. It all comes with the territory and I'm no quitter. LOL!

I bug bomb all our stands twice a year.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok here's my confessions,

1. I hate box stands because I can't hear a darn thing thats going on out side of them. But, anyway's I was sitting in an elevated Box Blind in East Texas about an hour before first light and I had something Bump into and rock the stand pretty good and it kept rocking back forth and then I just knew I heard something attempting to climb up the ladder to get to me. It felt as if the something was shifting its weight back and forth as if it was something heavy climbing up the ladder. I didn't want to open the door and look around and I couldn't see below the stand out of the windows. I just knew at any point I was going to start to see the door trying to be opened or see something's beedy eyes looking at me through the windows like it was looking at a ham sandwich. I had rifle in hand "Cocked, locked and ready to rock" and was prepared to blow holes all in that stand. Then all of a sudden I heard the blood curdling scream and it sounded like this " MOOOOOOOO"! FREAKING COWS!!!!! I almost had an ice chest full of heifer and I couldn't believe I was so shaken up by this but the bodies Fight or Flight response gets out of control when things like this happen! 

2. The quail have gotten me more than once along with the Coyotes calling to each other only 20-30 yards from me and being right in the middle of hogs and javelinas both.

3. Wading waist high through the marsh early in the moring before daylight and hearing a Bull Gator Rumble in the distance, that always gets you moving faster towards the duck blind.

4. This last story is one that a few of you might remember happening. Me and some buddies were sitting in a duck blind one morning waiting for daylight ,out near Anahuac NWR, and all of a sudden the sky lighted up like it was daylight and their was the sound of a tremendous explosion. It scared the **** out of us. We thought a plant had an explosion or who knows what? On the way back hoome that morning, I heard on the news that it was supposedly a metorite entering the atmosphere and exploding. Very cool.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

I once was on my way to my bow stand early one morning and could not get my bearings AT ALL, the fog was horrible, like shining your light at a white sheet. Decided my best option was to wait till it lightened up enough to possibly make out the tree tops and I may be able to get back on track. I found an old pine that had been hit by beetles and the tree had fallen but left a shell of bark some 3ft high, so I nestled myself into this shell of bark to wait it out. I apparently dozed off only to be awakened by some noise behind me. As I sat thinking that the buck I was on had just walked up behind me and my entire season is about to be ruined, the noise returned, the sound of a stick breaking from being stepped on came from directly behind me by no more than 5-6ft, then again and this time it was louder, like from a large, solid limb breaking. Now I know this is not being made from a deer or similar sized animal, and as I am about to be overcome with "the Bigfoot is fixin' to get me thoughts" I catch a large load of hot, heavy, damp air on the back of my neck by one of the landowners angus bulls while he put his wet nose on me. You have no idea what kind of crazy **** went through my head at that moment.

Tony


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I use to hunt a place in East tex, and the guy that ran the ranch had lions and a tiger in cages.
When walking to my stand in the dark, I allways thought of one of those cats, getting out and pouncing on me.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

LIONESS-270 said:


> Having a large owl try to come in the window of your stand before day break is no fun at all. We put sliding plexiglass on all of them.
> 
> I have had a couple scary experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

My Brother inlaw and I were calling up foxes one night when a bobcat snuck up on us from behind and screamed. 2 seconds later and a hundred yards out into the field we were watching my brother inlaw and I stopped and shined our light back at the spot we had been sitting. Never moved that fast before or since. After the fright wore off we both started laughing as we walked to the truck and got the he** out of there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

EricG said:


> Finally one morning I see a doe running across the field. About that time I see a group of men walking down the fence line that goes within about five feet of my blind. I lay the barrel of my rifle out the window and holler at them. It is a bunch of illegals who speak zero english. They start talking back to me and pointing. Finally they get the idea and run off in the other direction.


Oh boy that brings up some memories.

When I was about 10 years old my father was off tracking a boar in some amazingly thick brush and didn't want me with him for safety reasons so he left me in the truck. I'm sitting there and about a dozen foreign exchange students come walking up the road. I rolled up the windows and locked the doors when they got closer. They stopped in front of the truck and were talking and looking around, then about half went on either side. The guys on the driver's side were tapping on the windows and trying to talk to me, then I hear the door handle going on the passenger side which they'd all been quiet up to this point. Being a kid I freaked out and pointed my rifle at the guy fiddling with the door handle and he backed off. They stood around for a few more minutes and then went on their way. I quickly rolled down the window and started firing in the other direction, dad showed up about 10 minutes later asking if I'd shot the wounded boar and got to hear the story from a very adrenaline-laden 10 year old kid.

Around 12 of so I was tucked back into some thick brush along a fence line on one side and a field on the other, doing some April spring turkey hunting. My dad had dropped me off and gone about 500 yards down the road and we were both trying to call some gobblers from the river across the field. Instead of gobblers across the field I see all these heads coming up over the little hill. It was about 10 foriegn exchange students sprinting across the field from the river. Where were they going? You guessed it, right for the corner fenceline thicket that I was hiding in. I looked over at my dad and see him running to his truck (a light blue chev blazer, kinda similar to border patrol style) so I just sat in the thicket hoping they didn't see me. Of course nothing would have happened but I was scared out of my wits (remember I was about 12 years old). Right when the heard got to the thicket and were about to enter the trail 2 feet to my side dad's blazer comes FLYING around the corner with a trail of dust and they all freak out and scatter in different directions. I don't think they ever even knew that I was in the brush right in front of them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Instead of re-typing the whole story, here is the email I sent out to all our hunters about my scary hunting story... still have dreams about this chit!

I had an interesting experience this past weekend at the deer lease I thought I would share with you guys. Sunday evening I went to hunt my tower blind in the back pasture. I climbed into the double blind from the hinged door located in the floor and noticed there was what looked like a dead field mouse on a frame board just above the floor on the side of the blind. I figured I would get in and get situated and then grab a tissue from my bag to pick him up and throw him out of the window. Once inside the blind I closed the floor door and moved the chair over the top of it so I could sit down and pick the little bugger up. I saw a little leg sticking out and with tissue in hand I grabbed it and pulled... to my surprise it was stuck to the board and then the leg pulled back a little. With this I pulled harder and was completely surprised when a wing suddenly spreadout from the body...It was a Bat! Now knowing it was asleep and not dead, I grabbed my mini maglight flashlight to kill it so I could get rid of it. I pinned it to the wall near what I figured its head would be while it started flapping the exposed wing. I pulled the flshlight away and was waiting on it to stop flapping so i could pick it up and throw it out. About that time I started to wonder if there were more of the damned things in the blind and started looking around me. The dying bat let out an audible shriek and it started raining bats all over me and the floor of the blind... trust me it is no fun to have bats falling down on you. Once the initial shock and my shreiking subsided (mostly because there was no way out of there because my chair was over the door in the floor and also the fact that I had never weathered a freaking bat storm before) I noticed that they were unable to fly and were hopping around on the floor like frogs while beating their wings. Luckily there was a small hole in the back of the blind and they started moving towards the hole and dropping out... along with some help from my boot. I couldn't get an accurate count as I was pretty much doing the avoid-a-bat dance the whole time but I think there was probably 20-25 of them in there with me. Lesson learned... if you see a bat in your deer blind go fishing!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I swear, I have never seen so many scaredy cats in my life...ya'll better grow some if ya'll are gonna be real hunters









J/K:slimer:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well let me tell you about mine. Yall have all encountered red wasp when reloading feeders after a long lay off. Well I did and got stung. Well opening day before daylite setting in my stand had something fly in the front of my shirt between shirt and my skin. After tearing off all my buttons and ruining my flannel whirt I found that harmless lady bug. (not a wasp). I was scared.

Charlie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> I swear, I have never seen so many scaredy cats in my life...ya'll better grow some if ya'll are gonna be real hunters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robs just put in a call in to the Voo Doo lady in New Iberia, La.

Check your Stand Very Close this season Snort!!!! LOL


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

I used to hunt in East Texas also, and of course the usual always got me, jumping a deer in the darkness, having an armadillo (which sounds like a buffalo) walk around you in the darkness, and the howling coyotes between me and my stand. But one incident will always stick with me. Didn't really scare me that much, just really freaked me out. I was walking to my bow stand and had my trusty mini maglite on. I see a rabbit about 20 yds out on the trail. I keep an eye on him just to see how close I can get before he runs. At about 10 yds away, I see a flash, hear a thump, and hear the rabbit squealing like a baby as it goes throught the treetops. Apparently I wasn't the only one watching the rabbit, an owl must have seen an easy meal in the "spotlight".
One of the funniest I've heard was from a buddy that literally blew the roof off of his box blind. He said he climbed into the blind before daylight and settled in to his "too comfy" captain chair and fell asleep almost immediately. He was awakend by something shaking his chair. Well, his chair leaned back to the rear window and rested against the opening. He said as he opened his eyes, all he remembered was a monster face to face with him blowing snot all over him! He said he lunged forward out of the chair to the floor while pulling the trigger on his rifle as fast as he could in every direction. His "monster" was a doe that had stuck her head into the blind and was eating the cushion out of his chair. I'd give anything to have seen this while it happened.....classic.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

In 1979 one cold morning we were hunting near Zapata and I had let my friend Brian out to walk the sendero to his stand about 100 hundred yards from where I let him out. Watching him walk away I decided to get my stuff ready before I drove to my parking spot and walked to my stand.

Brian's stand was a tall tower box stand with the floor right at 16 feet and I remember looking back and seeing his flashlight as he climbed the ladder. I continued to get my stuff ready and put it on the passenger seat of my truck then got in the driver's side and cast one last look towards his stand but instead of seeing his light inside the stand I saw it shining back towards me from the ground.

I didn't know what the deal was, I thought maybe he had dropped the light and then the light started waving so I took off towards him. As I half walked half jogged in the deep sandy sendero (you couldn't really drive it because of the sharp roots and stuff sticking up from rototilling) three people ran right in front of me which at 5:30 in the morning will get your attention really fast.

I pulled my revolver and they vanished into the brush. I made it to Brian, out of breath and my lungs hurting from the cold air and he was trying to get up.

What had happened was that he got to the top of the ladder and opened the door and when he shined his light into the stand a person reached for him causing him to let go of the ladder and he fell the 16 feet onto his back while the people in the stand climbed down and took off running.

He had the wind knocked out of him but the deep sand prevented him from getting hurt. I pointed out to him a sharp piece of mesquite that was sticking up out of the sand about two feet from where he fell and his color actually changed a bit.

TH


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My personal best was a duck hunt in Garwood several years ago. The blind had lumber seats placed above plastic barrels to put your legs in. I kept feeling something pecking on my waders and when it got light enough I finally figured out it was a water moccasin and he was really mad at me for stepping all over him. Took me about 1 second to get outa the barrel and I let the guide remove him. What a hoot that was.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL THIS IS ALL TOO FUNNY!!!!!
One time my dad & I were seining for crawfish in a ditch (about waist deep) and he had someting crawl up his shorts leg. It was a water mockosin. I've never seen my old man move soo fast. I think that day he walked on water.
This is not scary but kinda ceepy. I walked up to my deer stand and found toilet paper next to my ladder stand. ONLY IN EAST TEXAS.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> In 1979 one cold morning we were hunting near Zapata and I had let my friend Brian out to walk the sendero to his stand about 100 hundred yards from where I let him out. Watching him walk away I decided to get my stuff ready before I drove to my parking spot and walked to my stand.
> 
> Brian's stand was a tall tower box stand with the floor right at 16 feet and I remember looking back and seeing his flashlight as he climbed the ladder. I continued to get my stuff ready and put it on the passenger seat of my truck then got in the driver's side and cast one last look towards his stand but instead of seeing his light inside the stand I saw it shining back towards me from the ground.
> 
> ...


now that is SCARY!


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats my worst fear is getting in the stand in the morning and having someone else be in there at the same time!!--Man...ive thought about it 100 times and even played out in my mind what i would do if that ever happened...but i know if it actually happened everything i had planned to do-- wouldnt happen!!


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I have had a couple of scary incidents. One we were at Peach Point duck hunting and we were walking out to our spot. The year before I had jumped some hogs walking out to the same spot well, we were walking out there and I heard somethig walking up behind me knowing we had seen hogs there I wasnt too enthused. I saw wet coarse black hair in the moonlight and it had four legs so I got ready to swing my gun like a bat and I got my friend to turn on the light well it was somebodys lab glad I didnt hit it. Its really lucky I didnt shoot it. The only other people were about 400 yards behind us. I think you would keep your dog healed. I dont take too kindly to things running up behind me in the dark. The other was when I used to deer hunt. One of my first times by myself I had no sooner climbed up in my tripod than a coyote howled about thirty yards inside the woods. Even though I had a gun and I was elevated it turned my blood cold. So much for sleeping before the sun comes up.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Similar to some of the others, but I can add a little twist.

My Dad got an invite to hunt one of his co-worker's ranch up in Colmesneil. So one Friday evening, myself, my brother and dad headed out for a hunt on the ranch. The owner met us there and got us set up in our sleeping spots and then went over which stand we would be hunting.
The next morning we set out on foot and split up to go to our spots. My dad and brother were hunting together so I set out on my own. New place, new woods, traveling with only a map picture in my head and all kinds of sounds going on. As I am walking on the trail my flashlight starts to dim...."oh great!"
So I start the off with the flashlight and walk slowly and then turn it on and run while I have light. Off, on, off, on and so on. During one of my off times I hear something moving to my right, on with the flahlight....no light. I can see the figure and it is very large and moving with me. I am pretty dang scared at this point. "Come on flashlight!" On it goes and as I start to run I shine it on the figure and it is a big bull......running very fast now.
Continue with the on, off thing and with the light off I see the outline of the stand. Phew! Relief! I turn the light on to verify and then turn it back off as I approach within 30 yards of the stand. I take about two steps and a flashlight shines on me from the stand! Heck yah I freaked out. I broke out into a run and then positioned myself behind a tree and waited for daylight. The fella called out to me at daylight and we talked for awhile and all was cool. 
The rancher had another friend that hunted there during the season as a guest. He was suppose to call before hand to let him know when he was going to hunt. It didn't happen that time and the rancher let him have it during breakfast that morning.....made my eggs taste better.

GCB


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a box blind built in an oak tree and on the opening day of deer season as I opened the door to climb in, a squirrel used my arm to run down to a branch. And after I shook the poop out of my britches, I went to get in again just have another one run down my arm.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

about 4 yrs ago or so i was hunting my first hunt in the medicine bow mountains of wyoming, for elk on public land. second evening hunt i was following a cow and calf elk down into a valley. started getting late so i loked at my gps and started walking back to the truck. i ended up haveing to "climb" a very steep hill side (could reach straite out and touch the hill standing up with out leaning forward) when i finnally got to the top i was exhausted (about 10,000 feet elevation area). it was already dark and my flash light was getting weak (little mini mag lite) walking along i hear something rustling in the brush 50 yards or so out. shine the light in the general direction and all i could see was darkness like nothing was there. walk along, same thing more rustling, no other sounds.
this time i say something to make sure there is no people (like my smart a%$ brother) messin with me. no response so i open the bolt of my rifle and point it in the direction with my flash light shining. this time all i can see are eyes staring back at me. so i call out to them again and still no response. walking a little faster the sounds get closer and this time i stop turn to look and can tell it is to big to be a person so i close the bolt of my 30.06 and let out a warning " i will shoot if i need to" you kow just incase. 
well the sounds never go closer but never got farther either. i make it back to the truck and turn on the head lights and what do i find following me?????

COWS!!!!!!!! aparently ranchers free range their cattle on public land and they lost some when they make the hurds before the hunting season started. they are not supposed to be there but sometimes they loose a few.

that was the 1st and only time i have ever been scared in th wilderness in my life.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I was hunting at a buddies place for the first time, and when I opened the door to the blind, an owl flew out...scaring the **** out of me. When the sun started to come up, I noticed light coming through some holes in the side of the blind....about 30 minutes later, I figured out they were bullet holes....the blind was visible from the county road, but still several hundred yards off it...I guess someone needed to sight in their rifle. Needless to say, I didn't hunt out of that blind anymore..


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Only time I've ever been scared was walking over a rattlesnake and having him curl up and rattle right under my crotch. I honestly don't even think the best high jumpers in the world could have beat my jump that day.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm always scared in the woods in the dark. Thats where the animals live. If it was not scary it would not be fun


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Having an armadillo jump up at your feet to about eye level will get your attention while walking to your stand before daylight...especially right after having watched Predator the night before. LOL!

Every seen a tall middle aged fat guy do a standing high jump of around 6 feet?



TH


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Been "startled" many times by deer blowing, covey of quail, scream of a Mountain Lion but one night I was walking back to my 4 wheeler from my stand and heard Coyotes howl close by in front of me (but past my 4 wheeler). Everything was cool until I heard another pack close behind me answer. Now I'm listening to two packs, one in front and one behind and not too far away. Since they howl to locate (and I assume congregate) I made a quick step to the 4 wheeler. I don't know that I was really scared but I was sure nervous for a few minutes.


All the Owl stories brought back a memory. Went to the lake house one weekend and started carrying in groceries etc. Glanced up on the refrigerator and there was an owl sitting there still as could be. Took a few more steps and realized I had ducks, geese, bobcat etc. mounted but no owl. Looked closer and after a couple of minutes he finally opened his eyes - that sucker was alive. That was one of the strangest feelings I can ever remember. Getting him out of the house was a blast. After flying around for awhile, he finally stepped on a boat paddle I extended to him and I walked him outside. Still don't know how he got in - must have found my hidden key.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

*one of many*

took a bunch of kids (10 - 14 year olds) camping way out in the woods they wanted to really rough it, we built a fire and set up tents. we are in the middle of about 500 acres and half of it swamp, I told them to stay I had to go #2 in the woods. I walked away then ran a half circle behind them to scare them. I had a screaming rabbit predator call with me because rancher said he has been seeing a big cat out thier, the kids didn't know I had it though, so I sit down in some thick brush about 50 yards away from them and cranked up the call, I would let it scream about 10 seconds then shut it off and listen to them they were scared to death and was debating on going to find me (no weapons).
I was about to crack up laughing untill I heard sticks breaking behind me, I turned the call on and I could here footsteps but when I turned it off they would stop. This was my land and I didn't have no animals, cows, or nothing, I didn't have a light or any weapon I was just trying to scare some kids and I'm getting scared, I'm thinking that big cat the rancher told me about is sneaking up. I got up and yelled and scared the hell out of my dog that was checking out the noise.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

This is a good read, thanks everyone for sharing!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mudhog said:


> took a bunch of kids (10 - 14 year olds) camping way out in the woods they wanted to really rough it, we built a fire and set up tents. we are in the middle of about 500 acres and half of it swamp, I told them to stay I had to go #2 in the woods. I walked away then ran a half circle behind them to scare them. I had a screaming rabbit predator call with me because rancher said he has been seeing a big cat out thier, the kids didn't know I had it though, so I sit down in some thick brush about 50 yards away from them and cranked up the call, I would let it scream about 10 seconds then shut it off and listen to them they were scared to death and was debating on going to find me (no weapons).
> I was about to crack up laughing untill I heard sticks breaking behind me, I turned the call on and I could here footsteps but when I turned it off they would stop. This was my land and I didn't have no animals, cows, or nothing, I didn't have a light or any weapon I was just trying to scare some kids and I'm getting scared, I'm thinking that big cat the rancher told me about is sneaking up. I got up and yelled and scared the hell out of my dog that was checking out the noise.


lol, good one Mud, I can just hear my Grandma saying that's what ya git fer being mean!


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

had a pack of coyotes attack one of the dogs we were hunting hogs with... talk about a loud fight in the middle of the night ..

and i dont think there is anything worse than having to walk to your blind in the morning after listening to stories about " la chusa" or "la llorona" all night


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's a duck hunter's twist...

There is just something spooky about making a solo hunt and wading out before light into the same waist deep timber pond that you saw that 10 plus foot gator in during the summer. I don't care how cold it is out, it will always be something spooky to me.

While treading thru the muck to fetch a duck one morning, trying to keep the water beneath the tops of my waders, I had a swirl the size of a truck hood in front of me... with the moving water hitting me. It was real tough trying to back pedal that fast while hollaring and pointing a shotgun down in that direction.  Took a half hour to find a branch long enough to reach out and pull that duck to the edge of the pond!  We saw that gator a couple weeks later, a solid 9 footer, maybe bigger.

The time when we got the boat wedged in between bridge pilings in heavy flood waters, and then the red wasps nesting behind the pilings swarmed us, and I fell out of the boat, and was 50 yards downcurrent when I looked up, and had to cough out all of the river water after I finally grabbed a tree several hundred yards down current... that was pretty scary.

Then there was the time while out in the marsh scouting where we came around a blind curve in a narrow marsh ditch to find another boat coming the opposit direction in the ditch, which was too narrow for us to avoid a collision with both boats on plane. Something about the whole boat swapping ends, getting thrown into the seat in front me and bending a pedistal mount in half with my leg, then my head hitting the gunwale of the boat as I flew out, then coming to and realizing I was at the bottom of the ditch.... that was also pretty dang scary.

There was also the time that I sunk my boat when the wind picked up too much and we couldn't handle 4 footers with such a heavy load, but that wasn't as scary as it was tense since we were never in danger. The fact that all three of those boating accidents happened in one year was pretty scary though.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I'm always scared in the woods in the dark. Thats where the animals live. If it was not scary it would not be fun


That's the way I feel also, but last year I got a real good spooking. I was hunting in the Sam Houston National Forest. I drove up to where I enter the area where I had been hunting and park. Load my climbing stand and backpack on my back, grab my rifle and head up the trail. Been walking for about 300 or so yards and heard noise that I can not for the life of me describe. It was like nothing I had ever heard. I have heard deer blow, mountain lions and bobcats and yes they cause the hair to raise on the back of your neck, but nothing like this sound.

Neither my rifle or sidearm was loaded at the time, so that didn't help much. I stood very still, and started loading my 44mag, and it was just toooooo quiet in the woods. There were no sounds at all, except me loading my pistol. Just when I dropped the last round in, this blood curdling sound rang out again but this time it seemed much closer. Not sure how what ever it was got closer to me without making any noise, but it had.

Not a scared cat or anything, but what ever made those noises was enough for me to turn around and slowly start moving back to the truck. Sat in the truck until it was light then went back in with only my two guns for a look around, but didn't find anything. Hunted that area the rest of last year and when ever I was going up that trail I would load my 44. Everytime I came to about the same spot I heard the sounds, the hair on the back of my neck would raise and I would get the feeling I was being watched. Almost wish what ever it was would have showed itself to me, at least then I would have known if it need to be affraid.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I like a good ole clean the drawers scare like that, makes me wana kill it and mount it. Keeps the heart pounding and wow the natural high. Man I can't wait! when's deer season?

My favorite is to be dropped off 200-300 yards from the stand with no light at all, you talk about a rush.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't you hate that when something is making a noise that scares you but you never find out what it is.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> That's the way I feel also, but last year I got a real good spooking. I was hunting in the Sam Houston National Forest. I drove up to where I enter the area where I had been hunting and park. Load my climbing stand and backpack on my back, grab my rifle and head up the trail. Been walking for about 300 or so yards and heard noise that I can not for the life of me describe. It was like nothing I had ever heard. I have heard deer blow, mountain lions and bobcats and yes they cause the hair to raise on the back of your neck, but nothing like this sound.
> 
> Neither my rifle or sidearm was loaded at the time, so that didn't help much. I stood very still, and started loading my 44mag, and it was just toooooo quiet in the woods. There were no sounds at all, except me loading my pistol. Just when I dropped the last round in, this blood curdling sound rang out again but this time it seemed much closer. Not sure how what ever it was got closer to me without making any noise, but it had.
> 
> Not a scared cat or anything, but what ever made those noises was enough for me to turn around and slowly start moving back to the truck. Sat in the truck until it was light then went back in with only my two guns for a look around, but didn't find anything. Hunted that area the rest of last year and when ever I was going up that trail I would load my 44. Everytime I came to about the same spot I heard the sounds, the hair on the back of my neck would raise and I would get the feeling I was being watched. Almost wish what ever it was would have showed itself to me, at least then I would have known if it need to be affraid.


Great story.. Reading that made me a little nervous.

I walked to a blind this weekend to just watch and see what the deer looked like on our place. I had a good 200 yard walk in the dark and still get that feeling of something coming up behind me and chewing on me. I always carry a pistol with me and am always keeping an eye out. Doesn't matter how old you are that feeling is always there. Check this, my wife and I went out in the truck Friday evening with the spotlight to get a deer count. We were way in the back of the place with the light cutting through the brush as we drove along about 5mph. I say "Can you imagine if the spotlight beam went across some psycho standing in the brush with an ax!" From that point on the window was up and she had enough of spotlighting.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

SSMike LMAO, LOL, PMP. Thats tooooo funny!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, those are some great stories.. I have had some of the same attention getters, quail covies, owls in the blind, coyotes circling. But since my older brothers took me to see the Legend of Boggy Creek when I was 9yrs old... I have payed particularly close attention to my surroundings when walking in the dark....Those cows can sure get your heart pumping when they take off about 5ft in front of you ....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Legend of Boggy Creek*



Bret said:


> Man, those are some great stories.. I have had some of the same attention getters, quail covies, owls in the blind, coyotes circling. But since my older brothers took me to see the Legend of Boggy Creek when I was 9yrs old... I have payed particularly close attention to my surroundings when walking in the dark....Those cows can sure get your heart pumping when they take off about 5ft in front of you ....


Everybody at my house makes fun of me for thinking that was a scary movie, but I enjoyed it when it came out and now have it on DVD. Of course with the movies around these days kids don't seem to find it too scary. But start talking about something like that in the dark way out in the boonies and they might feel different...


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here's a couple.

When I was in high school (late 70's) we used to gig flounders in East bay. We went to The Anahuac Refuge one night and made a long wade, gigged a few and were heading back to the truck in ankle deep water. The lantern was a little dim and I see something at the edge sticking out of the sand. I take a couple of step to ID the thing and it turns out to be a human hand! Partially covered with algea and looking pretty nasty. Scared the you know what out of me. I stood there a minute wondering if the ax murder that planted the hand was going to get me before I pulled it together enough to give the thing a poke with the gig. It was a manakins hand! How the hell it ended up there I can't even begin to guess. The guy I was with refused to ever gig again!

The other time was in the early 90's in Colorado. We were on a backpack hunt in a wilderness area looking for elk, my first elk hunt. 7 mile pack in, no roads, steep country about 11,000 feet. I sleeping in a little one man tent. Something wakes me up. I sit listening for a few moments and can hear something moving in camp. Hell, I'm from east Texas I've had a racoon in camp a time or two and from the sound of it this **** is in the cooking supplies. I quietly unzip the tent figuring to scare the little bandit off. Turn on my little flashlight and it illuminates a big fat black bear! The bear has our cooking pot clamped in his teeth and looks at me when the light hits him. I think Oh S*** a BEAR! The bear thinks Oh S*** a human! I dive back in the tent he dives out of camp headed downhill. I don't know who was more scared but I still have that pot with the canine teeth holes in it as a reminder of what makes hunting so great!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I always get scared. The last time I got scared was out on my new lease. I was going to the stand early in the morning. As I was walking along I was shinning my flash light out ahead of me a little, just to scan a bit to make sure nothing was there. Well I started to see green eyes looking back at me. I hurry to get into my stand where I felt safe. I am elevated and I'm in a wooden box so nothing can get to me. I opened the window in front of me and shined my flash light out. The green eyes were still there ( humm ) as it got lighter out I figured out it was a herd of cows bedded down out there. But one of them was really big and stood up. Holly s**t it's a huge Bull. I could tell he was a bull by his size and horns and other things hanging around. Well he needed to scratch himself in between sniffing around all the cows. All the cows were still bedded down and he was walking around siffing each one of them. MOOING and whatever big bulls do. He started to walk my way and scratch his head on a big bush in front of me. Well I crouched down in the stand so he wouldn't see me. I was scared if he seen me he would knock me out of my stand. He didn't see me and walk up the sendaro a little bit. Now he wanted to scratch his a**, Holly molly all h*ll broke lose. He started scratching his butt on this bush and just leveled it. Then he turned around and started walking back down the sendaro in front of me just a couple of feet away. I was hiding in my stand so he couldn't see me then he and the cows finally left. Then I went to fill my feeder and guess who showed up with a herd of cows. I called the rancher and asked what's up with the bull? He said just scratch him on the head and he'll be alright. Yeah right little old me scratch a huge bull on the head.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*I hate walking to my stand in the dark!*

If and when I have to walk to my stand in the dark I always have a flashlight and make sure that whatever is out there will either see me or hear me coming. I will either kick a bush or cough a little. Especially if there are cows on the place I will bring me a big stick! Robs I promise I won't make any noise when I hunt with you, I will just let you walk first and I will be closely behind!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dolphingirl Robs I promise I won't make any noise when I hunt with you said:


> Thats not how it works down here Kelly....Boy, am I gonna have sum fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*John Deere*

Aw Chief I was hoping you were gonna give me a ride to the stand on that John Deere lawn mower. You better be nice, ya know I'm afraid of the dark! Especially in the woods, but I've got a Lioness protecting me! HA!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Chief...somewhere in your post there should have been a Muhuhuhahahahahahaha...or "insert evil laugh here" or at least mention of the chupacabre. 

TH


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Everybody at my house makes fun of me for thinking that was a scary movie, but I enjoyed it when it came out and now have it on DVD. Of course with the movies around these days kids don't seem to find it too scary. But start talking about something like that in the dark way out in the boonies and they might feel different...


Thanks Charles, that makes me feel better.. It wouldnt have been so bad, but my older brothers tormented me with the Boggy creek monster for quite some time after watching the movie. ... I have it on vhs.. but it aint near as scary as it was when I was a kid..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

As a kid growing up in the piney woods around Lake Houston I've had quite a few scary encounters in the woods at night!

Once while going from one frawg pond to the next I heard what sounded like a baby crying and it was CLOSE! Knot knowing what it was I started moving back the way I had come and it kept making that high shrill crying noise, so I found the nearest climbable tree and spent the night with my 22 laying across my lap!

The next day, Bill Stone of Lake Houston Outboard told me that was the sound of a cougar! She must have had cubs and I was getting close or something?!?!?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I posted about one time when I almost wore out my neck looking over my shoulder in this thread -- _Broke Down._


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My biggest scare was on family farm many years ago with a 20 gauge 870 gunning for a few dove with 7-1/2s in a creek bottom early one morning. I scared up a huge ferral hog that ran me up an skinny tree. It would not let me down. I fired into the ground near it and it just ****'d it off. I fired into it's butt and it really got ****'d off. It started trying to push the tree down. I fired at it's head and took out one eye and it when ballistic. I then fire round after round into it's head and back till I ran out of shells. These shots where only about 10 feet away. It finally gave up on me and walked away snorting and bleeding badly. I waited about 15 minutes and ran home. We returned that afternoon with 2 big hog dogs and rifles to the tree and ran the blood trail. We ran the the trail for 2 miles across two property lines into some thick Cherokee Rose bush, post oak, Weeshach thickets. We could hear it snorting at us - dogs wiggled in, we could hear a big fight was on but had no way to get in without getting ripped by the brush. After a while one dog came out wounded and the other never did. We could hear sounds like that hog was eating dog. We fired blind shots at the sound but it got us no where. By that time - my uncles were way ****'d off. They sent me back with the wounded dog for more ammo flash lights and chain saw. 

When I returned, they went in with the chain saw with me hold the perimeter and my two uncles cutting in while the other held a rifle. It took minutes but seemed like hours to me when I heard yells and two shots. They cleared a bit more and called me in to look. I had blinded the hog with bird shot but that was all. Hog had cleared a kind of wallow in this brush pile. It was it's home and when blinded just trailed back to it. 

I hate ferral pigs even today. When bird hunting I aways carry a few slugs.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

only when I got drunk the night before and those SONS A *****ES I hunt with stole my ammo and my flashlight, then put a GOAT in my stand, then put me out there all alone in the dark,,,,oh I won't go into it again


----------



## Blue Dawg (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never had a problem so far. Cayotes bother me a lot and makes my hair stand up.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

when i was 14 or so i climbed into my stand before dark and heard a god-awful noise in once i got up there .. and once i got my flashlight out of my mouth and pointed in front of me there was a 6ft racoon standing on his hind legs and staring me in the eye .. i **** near fell backwards out the door and probably needed a change of shorts .. 

ok the racoon probably wasn't 6ft .. but it sure seemed that way at the time


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*So FlakMan...*

What happened to the other dog?

TH



FlakMan said:


> My biggest scare was on family farm many years ago with a 20 gauge 870 gunning for a few dove with 7-1/2s in a creek bottom early one morning. I scared up a huge ferral hog that ran me up an skinny tree. It would not let me down. I fired into the ground near it and it just ****'d it off. I fired into it's butt and it really got ****'d off. It started trying to push the tree down. I fired at it's head and took out one eye and it when ballistic. I then fire round after round into it's head and back till I ran out of shells. These shots where only about 10 feet away. It finally gave up on me and walked away snorting and bleeding badly. I waited about 15 minutes and ran home. We returned that afternoon with 2 big hog dogs and rifles to the tree and ran the blood trail. We ran the the trail for 2 miles across two property lines into some thick Cherokee Rose bush, post oak, Weeshach thickets. We could hear it snorting at us - dogs wiggled in, we could hear a big fight was on but had no way to get in without getting ripped by the brush. After a while one dog came out wounded and the other never did. We could hear sounds like that hog was eating dog. We fired blind shots at the sound but it got us no where. By that time - my uncles were way ****'d off. They sent me back with the wounded dog for more ammo flash lights and chain saw.
> 
> When I returned, they went in with the chain saw with me hold the perimeter and my two uncles cutting in while the other held a rifle. It took minutes but seemed like hours to me when I heard yells and two shots. They cleared a bit more and called me in to look. I had blinded the hog with bird shot but that was all. Hog had cleared a kind of wallow in this brush pile. It was it's home and when blinded just trailed back to it.
> 
> I hate ferral pigs even today. When bird hunting I aways carry a few slugs.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> What happened to the other dog?
> 
> TH


I was wondering that too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hog had eaten up both hams on dog it had killed bones and all. Had about 1/2 a dog left.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yeah them hogs are bad.... They killed a guy in east texas hog hunting alone with his dogs.. killed his dogs and cut his femoral artery.. he made it to the truck and bled out..


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My brothers in law and I used to set trot lines and throw lines in the Cibolo Creek. We'd seine minnows and bait them right at dark and then go back to check the lines and rebait about 10-11pm at night. The banks of the creek are overgrown with weeds, snakes, chiggers, ticks and the like so we always walked in the water. It's downright spooky walking in the water like that night....there's a lot of unknown sounds going on and you just know that an alligator or big ole moccasin is just waiting on you. Someone would sneak a stick and poke you from the rear underwater....it never failed to produce the desired results....screaming and walking on water until you realized that everyone else is dying laughing at you. We still talk and chuckle about those times.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think swampus is hunting one of this magnitude.. Those huge Bear *****.



Free_loader said:


> when i was 14 or so i climbed into my stand before dark and heard a god-awful noise in once i got up there .. and once i got my flashlight out of my mouth and pointed in front of me there was a 6ft racoon standing on his hind legs and staring me in the eye .. i **** near fell backwards out the door and probably needed a change of shorts ..
> 
> ok the racoon probably wasn't 6ft .. but it sure seemed that way at the time


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

This is going to be a little long. I was not really scared, just concerned.

While hunting in Mexico, two years ago, I was sitting in a box blind on an old unused (I thought) road. I caught some movement at one end of the road. It was a vehicle about half a mile away. I knew that there should not be anyone coming down the road as it was washed out and was near impassable. I looked at it with my binoculars and saw it was two Hummers with about 10 Mexican soldiers on each one. They had one of the mounted machine guns on each one, and all the soldiers had weapons. Needless to say, I was uneasy. They pull up to my blind and one gets out. He spoke to me but I know just enough Spanish to get me into trouble, so I just always say "no comprende". A second guy gets out and asks me something, but again I answer "no comprende". I could tell they really wanted to talk to me and although I could make out a few words, I just answered No comprende. After what seemed like an hour, they got back in their Hummers and proceeded down the road and ran into my hunting buddy. He is hispanic and was able to talk to them. It turns out they were looking for some Fix-A-Flat or something because one of their tires was going flat. He gave them a little portable air compressor. He asked them why they were on the ranch. They had seen a small private helicopter taking off and landing in the vacinity and were checking it out. He said when they left they drove up to the fence and got out with wire cutters and cut the wire, then drove into the adjoining ranch. I had to have a few rum and cokes that night.


----------



## HuntLikeAGirl (Feb 24, 2006)

ber72, I must say I have enjoyed reading this thread. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I was hunting on a 2x10 up in a tree on our lease in Karnes County several years ago. It was just before light and I heard something rustling around on the tree trunk, then up in the branches. I figured it was a squirrel or something like that. When it finally got light enough to see a little, I saw a branch moving... except it was a snake about 6 feet long right beside me. I set a world record for a 6'2" fat man scrambling down out of that tree.

I came back to that same stand that afternoon, and that blue-black snake was still there up in the tree. I SAW him catch a bird and eat it. After that, I decided it was his stand.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Like others said it's that erie feelin bein in the bush in the dark that makes it exciting, guess that explains my chosen profession (Border Patrol). Anyway when I was about 10 my Dad and I would hunt with one of his friend between Roma and Zapata. The place only had a couple of ratty blinds on it so we mostly hunted on the ground at sendro intersections. One cold morning my dad an I are sitting at one of his favorite spots and we get wind of a god awful odor, my dad starts lookin around and on a sendro behind us we see a big hairy creature stand up on 2 legs sorta awkward, it sort of shuffles across the sendero and my dad and I ran for the truck. To this day we still don't know for sure what it was, we think it was a bear but just looked really strange for a bear.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bigfoot, no doubt!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

A Giant Chupacabra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Some 30 years ago on my first hunt at my new lease about 60 minute prior to sunrise, I was walking to my blind. Note, that this blind was just only 300 yards from my camp, so that I was comfortable in the dark, (no moon).

Well, I flushed a flock of turkeys that were in the trees that I walked under. 

That scared me more than anything has ever scared me in my years in the woods.

As my father told me... give you heart to god, because your rear belows to those "things" in the trees.

I was talking to a friend of mind this weekend about walking to the blind in the dark.. He told me that nothing scared him in the dark. I can assure you and him, that he just hasn't done it enough!
blue.dog


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I hate morning hunts. Can't stand em'. Nothing worse then sitting in a dear blind for an hour or so, freezing, exhausted, visualizing a man eating hairless 300lb wolf creature for it to turn out to be a mesquite tree when the sun comes up. 

Evening hunts are best. Suns up. Deer walks out. Shoot it. Pick it up..... and take it back to camp to clean it while drinking a cold beer having a barbeque dinner and hot shower waiting for you.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

predator22 said:


> I hate morning hunts. Can't stand em'. Nothing worse then sitting in a dear blind for an hour or so, freezing, exhausted, visualizing a man eating hairless 300lb wolf creature for it to turn out to be a mesquite tree when the sun comes up.
> 
> Evening hunts are best. Suns up. Deer walks out. Shoot it. Pick it up..... and take it back to camp to clean it while drinking a cold beer having a barbeque dinner and hot shower waiting for you.


OH man I hate that. When your in a blind and you can only make out silohettes and all the time your thinking theres a nice buck or hog only to find its a cactus that mimicks two ears.


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

El Cazador said:


> I've been scared twice:
> 1st time: After an evening hunt, I was walking back to my pickup and in the dark I stepped near a rattlesnake. He started rattling and I must have jumped 3' in the air and I just started running and never looked back. It was kinda like spooking a covey of quail (but 10x worse).
> 
> 2nd time: I was walking to my tripod in the early morning. Again, it was dark and I parked about a 1/2 mile away from my stand. About 1/2 way there, I saw a very bright light in the western sky. This light was leaving a vapor trail, and when it reached the horizon to the east, the vapor trail on the western horizon was still very visible. Later that day, I realized what that thing was: It was the "space shuttle", and it was coming through the earth's atmosphere. I had never seen that before and I haven't witnessed it since.


Same thing happened to me in the early 90's. Our group had not left campfor the stands yet that morning when that thing blew across the sky. Looked like it was right on top of us except we couldn't hear anything and it was moving fast. We didn't find out what it was until the next week when one of the guys figured it out. You talk about a scared group of hunters not wanting to talk about what they had seen and trying to be macho about it. Funny looking back at it now!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Two times. First I was walking to a stand in Mason on a sandy road with no flashlight. There was a sand colored cow sleeping on that sandy road. An excellent sphincter check for both of us. 

Second. My brother & I have stands about 400 yrds. apart overlooking a creek bottom in east Texas. Several years ago a big hog would stay in the creek bottom and travel between the stands but would never show himself. He was grunting, snarling, breaking sticks like he was mad at something. My brother had to leave to pick up his son to bring back to the camp so I hunted my brothers spot. Hunted 'til dark, same grunting and snarling but no shot. Walked back about 1/4 mile to my three wheeler, found a luke warm beer with my 1/2 dead mini-mag and decided to enjoy it before riding out. Big boy followed me out. I cast down my luke warm beer, pulled on the pull starter and rode out laying on the gas tank to keep the front tire on the ground. Went back the next morning & the pig had gotton within 10 yds of where I was parked. We never did get that pig. True story.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

My buddy and I were driving to our lease one morning from our house in Magnolia. We left at 3 a.m. so we could make it there by daylight. Around Plantersville we almost smashed into some guy walking along the road. It was such a close call we turned around to make sure he was ok. This guy shady looking to say the least...carried a big back pack and a paper sack and didn't seem to be all there. He asked us for a ride to town and I unfortunately agreed. We let him ride up front with me and my buddy rode in back in case he tried to pull something. The guy had a freaking death grip on the paper sack..almost hugging the thing and seemed really nervous. My buddy asked him "Hey, what's in the sack?" The guy turned to him and said "None of your [email protected] business!" I just sat there driving and gave him a look in hopes he would lay off the guy. A few seconds later my buddy says "Dude, something smells in here...what is in that sack?" The dude got PO'd and yells "None of you [email protected] business!" After that I was nervous and pulled over at a service station to try and get him out of the truck. We give him cash to go in the service station to pay for gas with the thought we could drive off and leave him. Well my boy starts going through his backpack and the sack and the guys start running out to the truck. He knows we went through it and he grabs it and runs off into the woods.


----------



## KimbleCountyHunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Well did your buddy find anything in the sack/backpack???


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

so what was in the sack?


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

None of your [email protected] business!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

saw that one coming!!!!!!


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Climbing up into my stand one morning well before light, had made it about 4 steps when a wet jumped out of the stand over my head and hit the ground running.

Another time, opened the door to the stand, that someone had left one of the windows open, I was face to face with a '**** that wasn't very happy to see me. I about fell off there trying to get that door closed.

Two reasons that I always unload before I climb up into the stand.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Dang Alex3...*

Was that you and your Dad? I was a little hung over that morning and had lost my way to my stand. I don't remember crossing any fence lines but I do remember a young man and an older guy sitting at the crossing of two sendros who before I could ask for directions started snorting and screaming and took off running. I mean geeze, I know I had been on a week long hunt and not bathed or shaved but give a guy a break would ya?

:rotfl:

TH



Alex3 said:


> Like others said it's that erie feelin bein in the bush in the dark that makes it exciting, guess that explains my chosen profession (Border Patrol). Anyway when I was about 10 my Dad and I would hunt with one of his friend between Roma and Zapata. The place only had a couple of ratty blinds on it so we mostly hunted on the ground at sendro intersections. One cold morning my dad an I are sitting at one of his favorite spots and we get wind of a god awful odor, my dad starts lookin around and on a sendro behind us we see a big hairy creature stand up on 2 legs sorta awkward, it sort of shuffles across the sendero and my dad and I ran for the truck. To this day we still don't know for sure what it was, we think it was a bear but just looked really strange for a bear.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Holding the bag snipe hunting with loud cat sounds in background as a lad.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Was that you and your Dad? I was a little hung over that morning and had lost my way to my stand. I don't remember crossing any fence lines but I do remember a young man and an older guy sitting at the crossing of two sendros who before I could ask for directions started snorting and screaming and took off running. I mean geeze, I know I had been on a week long hunt and not bathed or shaved but give a guy a break would ya?
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> TH


TH, If that was you the shaggyflage definetly worked :spineyes: . That ranch had all sorts of weird stuff running around on it. 2 years later sitting in one of the ratty blinds I saw a huge black cat in the neighboring ranch. What I saw was probably 2 miles away on top off a hill and stretched from one side of a 4 blade sendro to the other, thinking panther.

None of the surrounding property saw any deer actvity when we spotted the weird critters, but one of the ranch hands claims to have found track for huge cat and what he also thought was a bear track. Definetly made walking to the blinds an adventure.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I used to live in Alaska and did a lot of hunting. I got the ^&%$ scarred out of me multiple times. Once i was out by myself on a drop off hunt and shot a big bull moose one evening. I cut off a hindquarter and backpacked it to camp. After I had left the kill site my buddy with the floatplane was flying back to Anchorage and saw that I had taken the moose. Next day I'm walking back to the moose and in the distance I see my buddy buzzing the area with his plane. i assume he's trying to drive off a bear on my kill. Sure enough, I get near the moose and a bear had mowed down the grass from a large area and covered up the moose (they like to let it rot a little). The site was in high grass and willow brush and boy was I spooked. I know that bear wasn't too far away. My 7 MM mag was never more than a foot away as i cut off another quarter to haul back to camp. Later that day my buddy with the plane helped me pack out the remainder. Sleeping in a tent in AK at night always had me spooked. Many times a bear has killed a hunter in his tent. I've had my best and most miserable hunts in AK.


----------

